# pop corn for ****



## vinny (Dec 16, 2007)

just wondering if anyone used popcorn for **** bait and how it worked


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Never tried it but I'm sure it would work to some extent since **** aren't to picky on what they eat. The white color of the popcorn would be a good visual attractor.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I think with some anise oil or vanilla extract it would be good. You would get a good visual attractor and a good scent


----------



## ray12 (May 29, 2009)

i might try that


----------

